# Making the move



## lor (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi all,

Great forum, looking forward to learning so much from it!

I'm due to start a new job in Gibraltar in a few weeks. From my research so far i'm looking at renting in La Linea, don't think i'll afford Gib!

If anyone knows of reliable agents or websites to look for rentals it would be much appreciated. Also any general do's and don'ts...

Really excited and nervous about the move

Thanks all,
Lor


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

lor said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Great forum, looking forward to learning so much from it!
> 
> ...


Woooohooo ..... someone moving here that already has a job ... well done!

Try Spanish property, Spanish property for sale, property sales Spain


And welcome to the forum


----------



## lor (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks a mill, really helps...

Another question if you don't mind.... What's public transport like from say Sotogrande to La Linea??? Is it frequent???


----------

